# Sommerurlaub am Faaker See



## david24 (19. Juni 2011)

In diesem Sommer werde ich zum Faaker See fahren. Dort würde ich dann auch mal angeln wollen. Hechte stehen aufm plan und Renken sollen ganz gut gehen. 

Ich suche jemanden, der sich dort auskennt und mir sagen kann, was ich an Matrial brauche... Möchte verstärkt mit Wobblern Fischen... evt. auch Gufis.. 
Infos über Tauchtiefen wären nicht schlecht falls sich da einer auskennt am Faaker See... Desweiteren bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einer Tiefenkarte...
Auch bräuchte ich noch Infos zum Renkenangeln, da ich das noch nie gemacht habe, jedoch schon oft gelesen habe, dass das am Faaker See gut gehen soll...

Ach ja.. wie sieht das mit meinem Angelschein aus? Läuft das da? ich habe meinen hier in nrw gemacht...


----------



## C.K. (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sommerurlaub am Faaker See*

Ich kenne nur das Ufer von der Campingplatzseite. Dort geht es nach ein paar Meter ziemlich steil bergab.
Ansonsten ist das Wasser sehr klar.

Fänge waren wohl so lala, ich habe aber mitbekommen, dass in dem See auch Zander sind.


----------



## david24 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sommerurlaub am Faaker See*

Ok schonmal danke für die Antwort... Mich würde im mom noch interressieren, wie ich auf Renken angeln kann und wie das mit meinem Deutschen Angelschein da läuft... Ist das überhaubt möglich da zu angeln?


----------



## rivercarp (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sommerurlaub am Faaker See*



david24 schrieb:


> Ok schonmal danke für die Antwort... Mich würde im mom noch interressieren, wie ich auf Renken angeln kann und wie das mit meinem Deutschen Angelschein da läuft... Ist das überhaubt möglich da zu angeln?



Logo kannst Angeln bekommst problemlos ne Gastkarte,zum Renkenfischen hier kannst dich mal a biserl schlaumachen!http://www.angelprofi.at/framerenke.htm


----------



## david24 (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sommerurlaub am Faaker See*

OK danke für deine Antwort... die Seite hat mir viel weiter geholfen... Ich werde die Renke als meinen Zielfisch sehen in meinem Urlaub und ab und an mal nen Wobbler, Gufi oder nen Spinnerbait durchs wasser ziehen... das faulenzen ist ehr mein ding...

Ich wüsste jetzt noch gerne, ob auf diese mehrhakensysteme (heißen die hegene???) auch noch andere Fische beißen können... desweiteren wäre interressant, wo ich diese dinger kaufen kann also das gebundene vorfach, da ich die haken bisher nur einzelnd gefunden habe...

und infos von einem fischer, der den see kennt wären auch hilfreich..

und nochmal ein dankeschön für die antworten...


----------



## rivercarp (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sommerurlaub am Faaker See*

Servus als erstes fangen kannste mit der Hegene von Rotauge,Braseen,Barsche hab schon alle diese Arten erwischt,Hegenen kannste in Dutschland auch kaufen nur taugen die meisten in Grosserie hergestellten nix! Topteile bekommste hier kosten halt ihren Preis sind aber Top! http://www.angelprofi.at/katalog.htm  zum See kann ich dir leider nix sagen.


----------



## david24 (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sommerurlaub am Faaker See*

ehrlich gesagt sind mir die zu teuer... hat einer noch nen tipp wo es die billiger gibt?


----------



## rivercarp (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sommerurlaub am Faaker See*



david24 schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt sind mir die zu teuer... hat einer noch nen tipp wo es die billiger gibt?



Hier http://www.angelsport-shop.de/index....html&XTCsid=830ba9526d29688c526e11c2213cb1d1

Google hilft jeden!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Der Pate (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sommerurlaub am Faaker See*

von wann bis wann bist denn da? schau doch einfach mal in villach bei falle vorbei. die haben auch einiges an angelzubehör für die heimischen gewässer. gastkarten bekommst bei arneitz strandcamping(einer der geilsten campingplätze der welt... :m) oder auch in der apotheke in faak. die sind da ausgesprochen nett. ausserdem gibts noch nen angelshop in villach. da werd ich wohl dieses jahr mal durchschauen wie der so ist. war da nämlich noch nie und hab eher durch zufall erfahren dass der existiert...


----------



## david24 (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sommerurlaub am Faaker See*

danke für den tipp mit dem angelgeschäft in villach.. da werde ich auf jedenfall hinfahren und mir nen paar tipps holen und nen paar sachen für den see... denn nach villach fahr ich eig immer... dann fah ich gleich an den ersten tagen hin... sonst moch wer interressante tipps für mich?


----------



## rivercarp (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sommerurlaub am Faaker See*



david24 schrieb:


> danke für den tipp mit dem angelgeschäft in villach.. da werde ich auf jedenfall hinfahren und mir nen paar tipps holen und nen paar sachen für den see... denn nach villach fahr ich eig immer... dann fah ich gleich an den ersten tagen hin... sonst moch wer interressante tipps für mich?



Servus hier haste den shop in villach der Louis is Top drauf und kennt sich in den Gewässern umVillach gut aus!http://www.big-fish.at/bigfishweb/www/bigfish09.htm


----------



## Der Pate (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sommerurlaub am Faaker See*

von wann bis wann willst denn zum faaker see fahren?


----------



## molo9000 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Sommerurlaub am Faaker See*

Weiß jemand wo ich da ne Gastkarte kriege


----------



## Der Pate (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sommerurlaub am Faaker See*

Schau mal auf Seite 1. Jede menge Tips...


----------



## swisstrolling (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sommerurlaub am Faaker See*

He david,
ich lebe zwar in der schweiz aber komme von dort haben ein haus 5min vom faakersee.
Für das rehnken angeln brauchst du ein boot das bekommst du am besten in der apotheke in faak auch geeignet zum rudern schleppen was ich nicht mehr sicher bin ob es rutenhalter dran hatt köder sind sicher auch castice gut da es genug futter hatt im see hechte gibt es tolle dort über 30pf grenze nicht all täglich aber glück muss man haben.
Rehnken angeln wirst du wohl hegenen kaufen müssen da du sonst das rehnken angeln vergessen kannst auch eine rehnken rute sonst siehst du die bisse gar nicht.
Was auch gut geht sind karpfen da hatt es auch kapitale drin.
Aber du wirst betrieb auf dem see haben wird dort viele gäste haben bade urlaub am faakersee.
Eine alternative wäre noch der aichwaldsee kleiner see 8min mit dem auto entfernt vom faakersee karpfen hechte zander guck dir den see mal an.
Wen du in die falle gehst findest du dort alles was du brauchst aber es ist kein billiges geschäft aber für die hegene würde ich mich dort beraten lassen was für farben und grösse das ist wichtig.
Die falle ist wen du über die brücke bei maria gail fährst gerade rechts anfang villach.
Gross angeschrieben noch mit camping.
Gr und petri


----------

